# Whats a good pipe lighter that isnt to expensive?



## Aquinas (Mar 30, 2010)

Whats a good pipe lighter that isnt to expensive?


----------



## VFD421 (Nov 8, 2008)

A Zippo with the pipe insert is always a good choice


----------



## Bermac (Feb 9, 2009)

A Zippo works for perfect for me.


----------



## phatmax (Mar 18, 2009)

Zippo.

with the added benefit that you can have many many different shells to fit what you like.


----------



## CaptainJeebes (Apr 26, 2008)

+1 for zippo.


----------



## Brinson (Oct 28, 2007)

+1 for Zippo

I also have one of these I like: DealExtreme: $4.30 Stylish Silver Cigar Lighter

90 degree flame, built in pipe nail. Worth the $4 in my opinion.


----------



## RJpuffs (Jan 27, 2008)

Zippo yes, I have and use one, but it is tough to get a charring light (and tends to run dry without warning). They're great otherwise, windproof, rainproof, idiotproof.

I like the $5.49 cheapo Bentley
Lighters Bentley Lighter w/ Tamper (Black) Accessories at Smoking Pipes .com
has a foldout tamper, works great for one month. I usually buy a half dozen or round off orders with one or more, and keep a stockpile of these lighters. When they flake out, toss it, use new one.

I also keep a BIC disposable laying around. There is always that inopportunate moment in time when both the Zippo and Bentely run outta fuel together.


----------



## Commander Quan (May 6, 2003)

RJpuffs said:


> Zippo yes, I have and use one, but it is tough to get a charring light (and tends to run dry without warning). They're great otherwise, windproof, rainproof, idiotproof.


+1



RJpuffs said:


> I like the $5.49 cheapo Bentley
> Lighters Bentley Lighter w/ Tamper (Black) Accessories at Smoking Pipes .com
> has a foldout tamper, works great for one month. I usually buy a half dozen or round off orders with one or more, and keep a stockpile of these lighters. When they flake out, toss it, use new one.


My Bentley has been going strong for the last 6 months and it gets used 90% of the time. I've heard others say they don't last but I have more than gotten my moneys worth. I have 2 more on my desk for when this one does die but it hasn't happened yet.


----------



## louistogie (Jun 21, 2007)

Theres one on ebay, I forgot what its called tho.


----------



## DarHin (Dec 4, 2008)

I've tried the zippo with the insert for pipes and really didn't care for it. I prefer my Vector Maximus butane, $30. It has a nice flame adjust wheel and a built in tamper. I also have a $60 IM Corona Pipemaster butane with a tamper but you need a small screwdriver to adjust the flame.


----------



## bkeske (Oct 28, 2009)

Another Zippo vote here. I also have a very inexpensive IMCO butane as a back-up.


----------



## Uelrindru (Mar 16, 2010)

I use matches for the charring light and then set it aflame with a zippo, I got an imco and I love it, when it works which is rare sadly.


----------



## Jack Straw (Nov 20, 2008)

I have a Jobon which is nice if you want butane.


----------



## pdx (Jan 11, 2010)

Yep....+1 on the Zipp

my gramps used his for years also...and I'll take his word for it every time.

no worries

get one and forget about the issue again.


----------



## blueeyedbum (Nov 9, 2008)

RJpuffs said:


> Zippo yes, I have and use one, but it is tough to get a charring light (and tends to run dry without warning). They're great otherwise, windproof, rainproof, idiotproof.
> 
> I like the $5.49 cheapo Bentley
> Lighters Bentley Lighter w/ Tamper (Black) Accessories at Smoking Pipes .com
> ...


I have a bentley and it works for me. Figuring out how to replace the flint was a challenge, but that's probably just me. Once I got by that it was all good.


----------



## paradox (Apr 27, 2010)

Zippo. For the past couple weeks using it with the Thunderbird butane insert, which so far is working out nicely.

Picked up a couple of Yibao chinese Old Boy style lighters for 10.00 ea as a backup. Tho' cheap they have a nice hefty feel in the hand and seem to work as nice as the 100.00 Old boy and Pipe Master I have from 10 years ago and which both quit on me just a few weeks after acquiring them (the cap spring on the Old Boy and the electronic ignition on the Pipe Master). Some day I might get around to sending them in to Savinelli for warranty service but the Zippos and Yibaos fill the need fine for now. Besides, that feel and sound of the zippo lid-flip is hard to beat.


----------



## chu2 (Jun 8, 2009)

Brinson said:


> +1 for Zippo
> 
> I also have one of these I like: DealExtreme: $4.30 Stylish Silver Cigar Lighter
> 
> 90 degree flame, built in pipe nail. Worth the $4 in my opinion.


I bought one of these for a friend. Can't beat it for a pipe lighter, it's really nice. I personally use this one set to an oversized flame, it works great for both cigars and pipes, and it makes me look like I can afford a Dupont  : DealExtreme: $3.06 Stylish Steel Butane Lighter


----------



## zhunter (Nov 14, 2010)

blueeyedbum said:


> I have a bentley and it works for me. Figuring out how to replace the flint was a challenge, but that's probably just me. Once I got by that it was all good.


Could you share that info? I have a Bentley with tamper and it's been working great for me; I love it. The flint just ran out though and I can't figure out how to replace. I'd hate to just throw it away even though it's pretty cheap to replace.

Thanks!


----------



## SmoknTaz (Jun 18, 2008)

Brinson said:


> +1 for Zippo
> 
> I also have one of these I like: DealExtreme: $4.30 Stylish Silver Cigar Lighter
> 
> 90 degree flame, built in pipe nail. Worth the $4 in my opinion.


I was gifted one of these and it works like a charm.


----------



## VFD421 (Nov 8, 2008)

zhunter said:


> Could you share that info? I have a Bentley with tamper and it's been working great for me; I love it. The flint just ran out though and I can't figure out how to replace. I'd hate to just throw it away even though it's pretty cheap to replace.
> 
> Thanks!


Push up on the gas lever from the bottom and it should pop the flint wheel up, pull straight up on the wheel to remove, replace flint and pop back in, Hope that helps


----------



## zhunter (Nov 14, 2010)

VFD421 said:


> Push up on the gas lever from the bottom and it should pop the flint wheel up, pull straight up on the wheel to remove, replace flint and pop back in, Hope that helps


Thanks, VFD421! Worked like a charm. Now I'm back to sparks a-flyin'.


----------



## shack (Nov 10, 2010)

How cheap are you thinking? I have a Zippo so +1 to that but I also just got a XIKAR Scribe Pipe Lighter for $35 and love it so far.


----------



## Aquinas (Mar 30, 2010)

Shack- Since this post I have purchased a zippo with the thunderbird butane pipe insert. I have been very pleased with it so far.

Tom


----------



## CaptainEnormous (Sep 30, 2010)

+1 on a Zippo with pipe insert. I got one a few weeks ago. I'm a fan.


----------



## shack (Nov 10, 2010)

would it be better to get the pipe insert for my zippo or the thunderbird butane pipe insert... when the local guys saw me with my Zippo I got snuffed at... I'm not quite yet a snob... but I did get the black ultra refined fluid for it...


----------

